# Vakuumiergerät Allpax P 300



## guzzitreiber (26. November 2010)

Hi,

hat das jemand im Einsatz & kann mal detailliert was dazu schreiben???
ersatzweise ein anderes Allpaxgerät
danke

Guzzitreiber


----------



## großer Däne (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät Allpax P 300*

hallo guzzitreiber

ich benutze seit ca.8 monaten das http://www.amazon.de/Caso-Vakuumierer-VC11-silber-Vollautomatisches/dp/B0029MH6RC/ref=tag_tdp_sv_edpp_i/277-1334119-3170937

,bin sehr zufrieden und der preis passt auch.das gerät hat nur eine schweißnaht,aber bisher war alles dicht. ich benutze das gerät für den normalen hausgebrauch,also ein paar forellen und alles was so anfällt.

mfg großer Däne  |wavey:


----------



## Syntac (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät Allpax P 300*

Servus, 
habe das Allpax und bin auch zufrieden.


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät Allpax P 300*

Hallo,

ich besitze auch ein Allpax (P500) und in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es ein weiteres Allpax P500. Beide Geräte werden intensiv genutzt - vakuumiert wird neben Fisch sehr viel Wild in sämtlichen Tütengrößen. Wir sind beide sehr zu frieden damit und die Geräte haben noch nie Probleme gemacht.

Falls du in der Nähe von Papenburg wohnst lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ein Besuch bei Allpax. Die netten Mitarbeiter dort werden dir alle Geräte zeigen und vorführen...außerdem kannst du dort sämtliche Tüten anschauen (wenn man sich mit den Größen noch nicht so sicher ist, eine gute Hilfe)

Ich habe mal einen Thread zum Thema Außenvakuumiergeräte eröffnet - evtl. findest du darin ja noch den ein oder anderen Tip 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173944



@großer Däne

kein Vakuumiergerät braucht mehr als eine Schweißnaht, wenn Flüssigkeit gezogen wird läuft diese auch in die anderen Nähte - welche ebenfalls undicht werden.
Sollte ich befürchten das Flüssigkeiten an meine Naht kommen könnte, so kann ich die Temperatur/Dauer der Schweißnaht erhöhen oder ganz einfach eine zweite im trockenen Abschnitt der Tüte nach schweißen...

Gruß, Kai


----------

